# FreeBSD 7.0 driver for Dell Perc 5i RAID Controller



## aspasia (May 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to Freebsd - have inherited some Dell Poweredge 2950 with an internal Dell Perc 5i RAID controller - will need to deploy freeBSD 7.0 as required by an in-house application  ....

Question - anyone can point me on whether there exists drivers developed for this RAID Controller?

Any help and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

- Anna


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 11, 2009)

i think the mfi driver is what youre looking for.


----------

